# nd reg.



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i wanted to get my ND's registered, so i can reg. their kids, they are supposedly purebred, but no papers. is there any registry that will let a ND be registered as NOA or Grade, so I can "breed up"?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The ADGA, AGS or NDGA do not allow grading up in their books.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The main registries that Stacey mentioned will not allow as she said, but if you want to I believe the NMGA offers registration, though I do believe you can register online, I'm not sure how that works. Heres the link...Please be informed though that this registry is for ANY miniature goat , and can also include cross breeds such as pygmy/nigi....if you wish to use this registry, your goats would be classified as "foundation goats"  
http://www.nmga.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz is correct, NMGA is one and also the IDGR.

NMGA (National Mini Goat Association) is one that I am familiar with and they are a registry specifically for "minis" meaning any breed or mix breed that is under a specific height.

It is $5.00 for membership. Then you take height and cannon measurements along with a side picture of the goat and mail it in. You will have a tattoo with NMGA. If I remember right it is $2.00 for a wether, $3.00 for a doe, and $5.00 for a buck. The first one registered would go to a foundation book, then the offspring would go to purebred "mini" book.

http://www.nmga.net

IDGR (International Dairy Goat Registry) from what I am told and see on their website DOES do grades and NOA for Nigerians. I have not become a member of this one yet, as I just found out about it.

http://www.goat-idgr.com/


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanka, i trhink i'm leaning towards IDGR, but when they do rech 'purebred' status, could i transfer their papers to AGS, NDGA? thank y'all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No, you would not be able to transfer them to one of the main registries, as they would be considered "American" purebred


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

O okay, so would it be worth it to reg. them or just leave them unregistered? there isnt really a market here for anything that isnt ADGA or AGS.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know it is a preference call. I chose to do NMGA over IDGR only because it was cheaper and I do do a couple mixes sometimes. The only thing I was really looking for was the ability to tattoo the unregistered goaties incase they get lost or stolen, then they can confirm it is there animal without a doubt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

honestly I find it sad that the IDGR and the NMGA dont have mroe shows to make it worth it. But really they are not big enough (yet??). 

You would only be able to still get unregistered prices with the sale of the kids.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are a member of NMGA I know that you can sponsor your own show. I talked to the lady in charge of NMGA about maybe doing one up here next year - so that might be good for you :wink: 

I sell my kids as unregistered, however if they want the NMGA registry and tattoo then they have to pay an additional 25.00 and everyone that I have talked to has wanted to do it with their kids next spring.... it is all in the marketing and explaining why you would like to have them NMGA - and really they go for it, doesn't cost you any extra, as you already have the tattoo gun, and they can pay for the registry - just give them the paperwork to turn in!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh its the same with AGS too. I could sponsor a show if I wanted to -- and I may at some point  but if everyone wants AGS registerd for the show angle and there isnt enough knowledge of the NMGA then it isnt helpful.

I like the idea they have started....kind of like a chance for those who have mini goats to show them off, track them and improve while not gettign rid of the pets they love. Even if they are older then the 4H requires. 

It just doesnt cut it though when you have a stronge AGS presence like I have in NJ.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If they come from registered stock you would be better off contacting the person you bought them from and seeing if its possible to acquire papers from them. If they will not cooperate or you can't find them them you're basically lost on trying to get AGS, ADGA or NDGA papers on them. However, like some others have mentioned IDGR and NMGA will take unregistered goatrs. AGS, ADGA & NDGA do not accept IDGR or NMGA. There's such a good foundation of lines for Nigerian Dwarfs already that they have a closed herdbook. They do not allow outcrossing or grades due to Pygmies. They do not want cross breeds in Pygmies in the registry.

NDGA use to allow IDGR registered goats into their registry but they've since stopped. If you want to raise AGS, ADGA & NDGA stock you maybe better off buying registered stock from this point on. Good luck whatever you do!


----------

